# hexagon tile and grout calculator



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Needed a grout calculator for some hexagon tile. Couldn't find one with the usual suppliers. Here's one from Texrite:

www.texrite.com/calc_standard_grout_hexagon.php


If you have one you like, please add it.


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

olzo55 said:


> Needed a grout calculator for some hexagon tile. Couldn't find one with the usual suppliers. Here's one from Texrite:
> 
> www.texrite.com/calc_standard_grout_hexagon.php
> 
> ...


Download the app from laticrete. It has a really good calculator on it.
Their isn't an option for hex, but you can input any size, thickness, and grout line.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Got that app. Wish it had a hex tile grout option.( Might be something to add, Henry.)

I think Mapei might have it on their paper grout samples.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

olzo55 said:


> Got that app. Wish it had a hex tile grout option.( Might be something to add, Henry.)
> 
> I think Mapei might have it on their paper grout samples.


A hexagon of equal perimeter has about 15 percent more area than a square.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Math comes through again. Thanks.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

olzo55 said:


> Math comes through again. Thanks.


I'd probably just measure the distance between two opposite sides on the hexagon and use the calculator for the square, 15% wastage already included. :thumbup:


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

I grouted the hex today. I did use a "square" tile guesstimate before I found the hex grout calculator. When I go back next week I"ll figure exactly how much I used. I want to compare the "square" guess to the hex calc.

BTW, the shop that the homeowner bought the grout from said one bag should do it. Of course, they were right. If I only wanted to grout half the floor, that is. :laughing:
Good thing I told them to pick up another bag before I started.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm currently beta testing the latest version of BuildCalc. The masonry function now calculates tile, mortar and grout by size of tile and area. 

olzo55 can you tell me what the size of the hex tip to tip, and thickness please? I would also need the area that was tiled, length and width. Grout joint size.

The reason why I'm asking is BuildCalc does not have hex tile in it. It will allow me to input tile size by area. If you have a 3x3 hex tile, it's area is 4.911 square inches. 

Once I have the info, I'm going to input it into BuildCalc, I'll report back the results and see how close BuildCalc is. 

Tom


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanks. I'll get it tomorrow.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

1.25" hex, 3/8" thick, 1/8" joint. Tiled area 110 sq/ft. Used about 45 lbs. of Laticrete permacolor grout.

Estimates I made were 32 lbs "square method" and using hex calc was 38lbs., if I remember correctly.

Let's compare results.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

LOL ! , you'd think this was a DIY forum from the silly questions being asked here.. 45 pounds .. two bags of 25lb each .. common everyone should be able to look at a job and know how many bags plus one that you need..


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Floormasta78 said:


> LOL ! , you'd think this was a DIY forum from the silly questions being asked here.. 45 pounds .. two bags of 25lb each .. common everyone should be able to look at a job and know how many bags plus one that you need..


You would think so but its hard to know unless you have done them type of tiles before. I had a job yesterday grouting a splash back there was 5 tile guys and the 2 sales people in the suppliers. They all had a different figure for how much grout I needed. 

I know next time though exactly the amount for this type of tile. 

20.23sqft with these tiles below. 1/8" gaps

How many lbs of grout?


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

I would have bought two bags. But really all you need is 1 1/2.. I'm I right ? How much did you use ?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Floormasta78 said:


> I would have bought two bags. But really all you need is 1 1/2.. I'm I right ? How much did you use ?


How lbs in a bag?
I use QL2 so 9 or 18lb buckets

Can't remember what the bags are.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Two buckets.. you'll have left over .. for sure


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Floormasta78 said:


> Two buckets.. you'll have left over .. for sure


2 18lb buckets or 25lb bags?

Just give me a lb figure of how many lbs it takes lol


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

With 1/8 grout lines I know you can do it with one and a half bags. Of 25 lb each..


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Floormasta78 said:


> With 1/8 grout lines I know you can do it with one and a half bags. Of 25 lb each..


You weren't far off what some off the other guys guessed. 

Some said 5lbs, 10lbs, 18lbs, 30lbs, 40lbs

It took exactly one 9lb bucket. I only bought 1 9lb bucket so I was very lucky that time. You guessed 3 9lb buckets to many. Get back to the DIY site lol

I'm all for a calculator though.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I came up with 1.74 25 pounds bags of grout. 1.74 x 25 = 43.5 pounds of grout.

Looking at the photos you can see the tile is 1.353 square inches. I used 5/16 for the grout depth on a 3/8" tile. You can see the app returns the grout needed in cubic yards. In the last photo you can see the cubic yards converted to cubic feet. I measured a 25 pound bag of Mapie grout, it is .3 cubic feet. By dividing the calculated cubic feet by .3 it tells me how many bags I need.

Tom


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Floormasta78 said:


> LOL ! , you'd think this was a DIY forum from the silly questions being asked here.. 45 pounds .. two bags of 25lb each .. common everyone should be able to look at a job and know how many bags plus one that you need..


You can guess or you can try to be more precise. I don't like running short. And some suppliers don't accept returns on any thinset or grout. See you at the diy forum. LOL


----------

